# Merry Christmas from Santa



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS  *   

:hohoho:*Santa*

(I borrowed Mark's computer while he was taking a little nap at the keyboard. My sled dash-mounted laptop froze. I wish I'd bought a Mac.)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Merry Christmas back at you Santa:xmas: Be sure to leave Mark a new Mac:lmao:


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Merry Christmas to you all!:merry:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Tis the sound of shredding packaging that I realize Santa's been here and gone,,,

Mery Christmas to all


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Merry Christmas everybody, and Mac ..err Mark!


----------

